# POLL - What colour is your TT or TTS?



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

Ok so lets have it then! What colour is your TT or TTS?


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

White, either Ibis or Glacier seem to be popular!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Daytona when it arrives.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think the battle will be Daytona vs seeping (option glacier white)


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

White is apparently the most popular car colour in the UK for the last 3 years.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

I like daytona grey much more than nano or monsoon grey but i believe daytona grey is only available on the TT s-line or TTS, so i couldn't have it as i have a TT sport on order.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I went for the Nano as it's just that little bit different. It also looks quite different depending on the daylight conditions ranging from a light dolpin grey to a storm cloud grey with many in between. Shines up nicely too.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Scuba Blue for me. I never seriously considered any other colour. No regrets - to my eyes it looks fabulous in any light. In sunlight it looks racy and when it's dark somewhat menacing. At night, particularly under sodium street-lighting, the effect is coal-black, gleaming and sleek.

Daytona and Sepang look terrific in photos and I would have ponied up the Audi Exclusive price if I had been convinced. But on a dull winter's day I walked past two R8s in these colours parked next to each other in my local Audi dealer car park and was surprised how flat the paintwork looked. I think pearl effect colours need bright sunlight or showroom spotlights to really pop.

Just my humble opinion though - nothing is more subjective than colour choice!


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

Like Scuba Blue myself, shame they don't do it in mid night purple 3 which is in my garage.


----------



## gavstar_TT (Feb 3, 2016)

Mythos black TTS when it arrives! Current car is mineral grey but now time to go back to black! White is best suited to women drivers in my opinion.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Tango red when it arrives. I like white but my last 2 cars have been white so its time for a change. 
Toyed with grey but I think the roadster looks better in Tango.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

.... and Samoa??????????????????


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Samoa said:


> .... and Samoa??????????????????


Guess that comes under "Other Audi Exclusive Paint (Toucan Yellow etc...)"


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I reckon I am seeing more silver/grey colours on the road, followed by white and then red


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

Seems that black is no longer the "in" colour? Mk1 and Mk2 TTs a good percentage were sold in black but it looks like the Mk3 not so much according to the poll results?

Also whoever has the Audi exclusive colour can I ask what colour and post some pics?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Samoa said:


> .... and Samoa??????????????????


This is either Solar or Samoa.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

This gives the results of a survey on trends in car colours. Seems silver is on the decline.
http://www.newcarnet.co.uk/Auto_news.html?id=15042


----------



## SuperMin (Jan 15, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> Samoa said:
> 
> 
> > .... and Samoa??????????????????


This is either Solar or Samoa.

Wow, that'll get your attention. Me likey.

IMO a TT looks fab in ANY colour... Love them all. I have daytona grey.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

SuperMin said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > Samoa said:
> ...


Am sure that was solar orange above, this is Samoa orange below









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

TTS scuba blue (individual colour, Scuba is only available in combination with the TT, made a deal with my dealer 8)).
I saw the colour in the showroom and loved it straight away.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thought Seapang used to be reserved for "S" model cars only or is this just specific to certain model ranges?

Friend at work has an s line a5 in Seapang


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Glacier for me


----------



## Jooxy (Feb 8, 2016)

Starting to doubt my own tastes when mine is the only option with no votes so far!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nothing wrong with not following the heard 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Jooxy said:


> Starting to doubt my own tastes when mine is the only option with no votes so far!


U r not the only Norman no mates in their colour choice based on the replies ;@)


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Another one for the Silver here.

Bit ironic seeing White take the lead and silver being near the bottom. When the Mk1 came out Silver was de facto colour for the TT. The only white one was Wak's TT (he still has it I think). 8)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm winning!!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Not winning Manu, just common or easily lead LOL


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

If you take in to account the proportional availability of each colour (Daytona Grey only S-line and up, Sepang blue and Yellow only on TTS) surely sepang blue is the dominant/common/most desirable (call it what you will) colour choice :?:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If I can tell the truth, I hate white and bright grey on a car..then any colour it's ok to me but, even said that, this is my second white car..damn!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> If you take in to account the proportional availability of each colour (Daytona Grey only S-line and up, Sepang blue and Yellow only on TTS) surely sepang blue is the dominant/common/most desirable (call it what you will) colour choice :?:


Think I would agree with that. I would have gone for Sepang if it had been available on the standard TT, its a great colour.
Not quite as good as Trophy Blue on my old MG ....


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > If you take in to account the proportional availability of each colour (Daytona Grey only S-line and up, Sepang blue and Yellow only on TTS) surely sepang blue is the dominant/common/most desirable (call it what you will) colour choice :?:
> ...


I was going to order Daytona Grey on my TTS and my test drive was in the grey but in the Audi showroom they had an RS6 in Sepang Blue and it was just awesome so that's what I ordered.

I agree it looks like a 3 horse race between Sepang, Daytona and Glacier and Sepang might have it had it been available on the TT Sport and S-Line???


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I went sepang as I hadn't had a blue car in my 26 years of driving
That and the fact it works well on the TT 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

gogs said:


> I went sepang as I hadn't had a blue car in my 26 years of driving
> That and the fact it works well on the TT


Beautiful! I went for the Roadster but otherwise very much looking forward to getting my TTS in 2-3 weeks


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

moro anis said:


> I went for the Nano as it's just that little bit different. It also looks quite different depending on the daylight conditions ranging from a light dolpin grey to a storm cloud grey with many in between. Shines up nicely too.


Yep - Nano for me - looks even more awesome on the TTS than the Coupe in the showroom


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

I love vegas yellow


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

ukoslov said:


> I love vegas yellow


Gosh... crazy colours only work on sports cars.

Looks good but too in your face for me to own.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

jryoung said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > I went for the Nano as it's just that little bit different. It also looks quite different depending on the daylight conditions ranging from a light dolpin grey to a storm cloud grey with many in between. Shines up nicely too.
> ...


Good choice JR.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

ukoslov said:


> I love vegas yellow


Oh. 
Nom...
Nom...
Nom Nom Nom. 
That looks absolutely fantastic. Best TT I've seen.


----------



## Jooxy (Feb 8, 2016)

How similar is Monsoon Grey to Daytona Grey? For those of us with a sport who would've chosen Daytona if it were available, is it a close alternative?


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

no comparison, like black and white... :lol:

Grey Nano could be an option for you.


----------



## EgremonTT (Feb 13, 2016)

Jooxy said:


> How similar is Monsoon Grey to Daytona Grey? For those of us with a sport who would've chosen Daytona if it were available, is it a close alternative?


If you google in Monsoon v Daytona there are a lot of comparison photos of cars parked next to each other.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

I really like the Vegas Yellow but was not brave enough to buy it, Not many cars looks good in yellow, TTS certainly does. Its the official colour for Ferrari too so must be good ;-). I went for Sepang Blue in the end it looks absolutely gorgeous, no regrets from me. I was sold as soon as I test dove one.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

moda said:


> no comparison, like black and white... :lol:
> 
> Grey Nano could be an option for you.


Last summer I went round the lot with a salesman trying to see the difference between the 2 greys and either they were all Daytona or neither of us could tell any difference.


----------



## Jooxy (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks guys, just had a quick Google around and here's a good comparison.

Daytona on the left, Monsoon on the right. Close enough for me!


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> moda said:
> 
> 
> > no comparison, like black and white... :lol:
> ...


I was a bit joking but for the Daytona, depends a lot of the daylight.


Jooxy said:


> Thanks guys, just had a quick Google around and here's a good comparison.
> 
> Daytona on the left, Monsoon on the right. Close enough for me!


Well, it is very subjective of course but for me, the Monsoon looks very "old" (and makes more sense then for an A4).


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

How could I have missed this thread haha! Well... my favourite "all-round TT" colour (can do Tescos as well as Tatler) is Sepang, Audi have produced a fine colour there and it pops on the TTS, especially with the chrome grill. But of course, I love my yellow (and red) peril.

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I think the car I viewed at Edinburgh Audi was monsoon grey, it had the rotor grey interior as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

sherry13 said:


>


Great angle that on the back end of your roadster sherry13.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks Zephy. And I was able to enjoy a beautiful Lincolnshire sunset as well - on top of its only hill lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

*Floret Silver *was my decision, after much (much) thought.

Vegas Yellow was my front runner, but my eventual view on it was it looks amazing, but only when it's someone else's car  Ibis or glacier white was always on my mind, but I've had quite a few white cars of late, plus every other TTS I see is white or sepang blue (nice, but not for me). Red was off the menu as my current car is red, so a change was needed. Nano Grey I think looks pretty awesome, Daytona not so much... then I saw a silver mk3 and :idea: that was it - sorted! To my eyes, it just suits the mk3, as silver did the mk1.

I'll post some pics when it arrives in a few weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Piker Mark said:


> *Floret Silver *was my decision, after much (much) thought.
> To my eyes, it just suits the mk3, as silver did the mk1.
> 
> I'll post some pics when it arrives in a few weeks. Can't wait!


Well said same for me about the mk1 compare there. Looking forward to the pics. Silver could be the new white. 8)


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I think silver is really nice on the TTS as well, it works really nicely with the chrome highlights.


----------

